# Girls Lobdell Horizontal spring saddle



## PlasticNerd (Jun 28, 2022)

Decent original with lots of wear but still hanging in there!!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 28, 2022)

$200


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 28, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 2, 2022)

$210


----------

